# 2004 AWP to 1990 Corrado Wiring Guide



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

OK, I need to get some of this information down before I lose it. I hope it is some help to others who attempt the same crazy feat. This is for a full AWP swap, just using the old Corrado harness for the rear connectors (lights, etc.). Diagrams refer to numbers for the Corrado and Golf/Jetta A4 Bently's respectively.
Info will be updated/added to as found and corrected.
*Under hood wiring - Body Harnes*
Backup Light Switch
Corrado______________________ 1.8T________________________________Other Info
Dia. 47 _____________________ Dia. 52/11
BK/R ________________________ BK/G _______________________________ In (+12v supply)
BK/BL _______________________ BK/BL ______________________________ Out (to rear lights)
*Inside wiring * 
Ignition Switch
Corrado______________________ 1.8T________________________________Other Info
Dia. 33 ______________________ Dia. 52/2
BK __________________________ BK_________________________________ Run / Start
BK/Y_________________________ BK/R_______________________________Run
BK/Y____________|____________ BR/R_______________________________ Radio On (only in run position)
R/BK_________________________ R/GY_______________________________Start
R____________________________ R (two of these)_____________________ +12v supply
BR/R (special to Corrado - for seatbelt return)

Induction Coil
Does not exist on a Corrado - Just use an A3 euro coil - it fits right over the A2 switch!__Diagram 52/4. Order of wires does not matter. Wires are G, BK

Headlight Switch (Off / Running Lights / Headlights)
Corrado______________________ 1.8T________________________________Other Info
Dia. 48_______________________Dia. 52/14,17 60/4, 61/5
BK/Y (T11/7) _________________ BK/R (T17/1)_________________________+12v In run position
Fog SW GY/Y ________________ BK/W (T17/2)________________________ +12v In run position TO FOG SWITCH
No Connection ________________Y/G (T17/3)__________________________ Daytime Running Lights (I don't want these!)
W/BK (T11/6)_________________ Y/R (T17/4)__________________________+12v out headlight on
Fog SW W/Y_________________ GY/G (T17/8)_________________________ FROM FOG SWITCH to fog relay
BR (T11/3)___________________ BR (T17/10)__________________________GND
GY/G_______________________ GY/BR (T17/13)________________________ Left Tail Out
GY/G____________|__________ GY/LI (T17/14)__________________________Right Tail Out
R (T11/8)____________________ R (T17/15)___________________________ +12v In (Always On), used for tail lights
GY/BL (T11/1)________________ GY/BL (T17/17)_______________________ Dimmed Light Out
GY/BL (T11/1)____|___________ GY/BL (T3c/3) ________________________ To Lights in Instrument Panel
No Connection _______________ BR (T3c/1) ___________________________ GND
GY (T11/2)___________________ GY (T3c/2)___________________________+12v in from Headlight Switch "ON"

Headlight Low/High/Flash Stalk
Corrado______________________ 1.8T________________________________Other Info
Dia. 44________________________Dia. 52/8
R/Y (T5b/5)___________________R (T12/1)____________________________+12v in for pass flash
Y (T5b/2)____________________ Y/G (T12/8)___________________________low beam out
W (T5b/4)____________________W/G (T12/12)__________________________high beam/flash out
W/BK (T5b/3)_________________ Y/R (T12/7)___________________________ +12 headlight switch on
W/Y (T5b/1)__________________ N/C _________________________________ No connection - Old Emg. Flash Button *
* The MK4 emergency flasher and turn signal relay is one piece, in the emergency switch. Suggest just
using a MK4 switch.
Turn Signal Stalk
Corrado______________________ 1.8T________________________________Other Info
Dia. 45_______________________Dia. 52/8
BK/W (T7a/3)_________________ BK/W (T12/3)_________________________ Left
BK/G (T7a/7)__________________BK/G (T12/11)________________________ Right
BK/W/G (T7a/2)________________BK/W/G (T12/5)_______________________ Flasher +12v In
BR/BL (T7a/1)_________________BR/BL (T5/3 - Yellow plug)___________ Horn

Windshield Wiper Stalk
Corrado______________________ 1.8T________________________________Other Info
Dia. 52______________________ Dia. 52/20
G/Y (T5c/1)__________________ G/Y (T8c/6)__________________________ 2 - High Speed
BK/GY (T5c/2)________________ BK/GY (T8c/8)_______________________ +12v
G (T5c/3)____________________ W/G (T8c/1) ________________________ 1 - Low Speed
BR/BK (T5c/5)________________ BR/BK (T8c/7)_______________________ J - Intermittent
W/G (T8c/1)_________________________ T / Down or Push - Rear Wiper and Wash
G/R (T4c/2)__________________ G/R (T8c/4)_________________________ Pull - Front Wiper and Wash
BR (T4c/3)___________________ BR (T8c/2)__________________________ GND
Variable Wiper Speed
GND________________________ T6/6_______________________________ GND
15K ohm Variable Res Output___ T6/5_______________________________ Intermittent Speed*
G/W (T4c/1)__________________ G/W (T8c/5)_________________________ Wind. Washer Pump (-)
G/BK (T5c/4)_________________ W/G (T8c/1)_________________________ Park Wipers
* I used a 15K variable resistor with a 1.5K ohm resistor for a 1.5K to 16.5K range (OEM is 2K-16K)
DigiKey PN's: OY152KE-ND, RV4N153C-ND, 226-4090-ND

Brake Light Switch
Corrado______________________ 1.8T________________________________Other Info
Dia. 46_______________________Dia. 52/11
R/Y _________________________ R/BR _______________________________ In (+12v supply)
BK/R ________________________ R/BK _______________________________ Out (to lights)

Rear Lights
Corrado______________________ 1.8T________________________________Other Info
Dia. 46_______________________Dia. 52/10 & 52/11
BK/W ________________________ BK/W ______________________________ Left Turn
GY/BK _______________________ GY/BK _____________________________ Left Tail
BK/R ________________________ R/BK ______________________________ Brake and 3rd Brake Light
BK/G ________________________ BK/G ______________________________ Right Turn
GY/R ________________________ GY/R ______________________________ Right Tail

Backup Light
Corrado______________________ 1.8T________________________________Other Info
Dia. 47 _____________________ Dia. 52/11
BK __________________________ BK/G ______________________________ Backup

License Plate Light
Corrado______________________ 1.8T________________________________Other Info
Dia. 48 _____________________ Dia. 52/15
GY/G ________________________ GY/G ______________________________ 

Fuel Door Flap
Corrado______________________ 1.8T________________________________Other Info
Dia. 292+ ___________________ Dia. 52/16
_____________________________ R/Y _______________________________ +12v to button
_____________________________ BL/R ______________________________ to motor
Corrado flap locks/unlocks with doors (pneumatic)

Fuel Gauge - Note mod is required for Full to be Full, not Empty
Corrado______________________ 1.8T________________________________Other Info
Dia. xx _____________________ Dia. 78/5
V/BK _______________________ V/BK ______________________________ Signal
BR/W_______________________ BR ________________________________ GND

Fuel Pump
Corrado______________________ 1.8T________________________________Other Info
Dia. 270_____________________ Dia. 78/15
R/Y _________________________ BL/R ______________________________ +12v
BR__________________________ BR ________________________________ GND


_Modified by hallkbrd at 10:13 AM 6-21-2009_


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: 2004 AWP to 1990 Corrado Wiring Guide (hallkbrd)*

All this is listed on the 1.8t FAQ site I've created. Under the wiring section is the AWP to CE2 wiring info.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: 2004 AWP to 1990 Corrado Wiring Guide (Boostin20v)*

No disrespect, but I don't see anything like this on your site. There are some references to some of the items mentioned here, but not which color wire / terminal goes to which on the other side for an AWP in a Corrado swap (which is why I started this). 
It does have a lot of other useful information, however. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: 2004 AWP to 1990 Corrado Wiring Guide (hallkbrd)*

Yes sorry, its not 100% spelled out. But should be enough such that the wiring diagrams needing to be read is kept to a minimum. The FAQ is not an attempt to anything more than give those who want a kick start on the info.
That said once you're complete I'll add the info to it


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: 2004 AWP to 1990 Corrado Wiring Guide (hallkbrd)*

Added Windshield Wiper Stalk Info


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: 2004 AWP to 1990 Corrado Wiring Guide (hallkbrd)*

MFA / MFI
Here is what you need to do to make the MK2 MFA control stock work with the MK4 computer wiring. Pins 5 and 6 are for the wiper delay - you could add this if you with to get four speeds using a rotary switch and resistors of the values indicated.
I wired pin 3 from the MK2 stalk to pin 2 of the MK4 wiring (up).
I wired pin 4 from the MK2 stalk to pin 1 of the MK4 wiring (down).
To use, the end MFA button is "reset", Going between pos 2 and pos 1 triggers UP, and using pos 2 reset is DOWN.










_Modified by hallkbrd at 9:21 AM 6-14-2008_


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: 2004 AWP to 1990 Corrado Wiring Guide (hallkbrd)*

BTW, I added a variable resistor in place of the MKIV four "variable" speeds. Works like a charm! Slow is very slow ~20 seconds I think (need to measure), and fast is about half that of continuous "slow".
You can get the VSS signal for the spoiler from the BL/W wire in the blue cluster connector. Here is a photo (not mine):










_Modified by hallkbrd at 12:44 PM 5-24-2008_


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: 2004 AWP to 1990 Corrado Wiring Guide (hallkbrd)*

Updated ignition switch wiring. If you don't connect the BR/R wire on the MKIV side, you will get this error under Address 46: Central Conv.:
00849 - S-contact at Ignition/Starter Switch (D) 
25-00 - Unknown Switch Condition
It was not fun going back into the wiring to correct this, but it was the only way to do so...


----------



## $800rado (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: 2004 AWP to 1990 Corrado Wiring Guide (hallkbrd)*

what wire did you splice br/r to the corrado Ignition


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: 2004 AWP to 1990 Corrado Wiring Guide ($800rado)*

what is needed to get the fuel gauge to work properly. I have my car running for sometime but never got the gauge to work properly.


----------



## $800rado (Jun 1, 2007)

bump


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: 2004 AWP to 1990 Corrado Wiring Guide ($800rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$800rado* »_what wire did you splice br/r to the corrado Ignition

Which? The... BR/R (special to Corrado - for seatbelt return)... one? 
It has no equivalent in the MKIV world. It's best to just get manual seatbelts if you are swapping over to a MKIV dash/column.


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: 2004 AWP to 1990 Corrado Wiring Guide (VRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRT* »_what is needed to get the fuel gauge to work properly. I have my car running for sometime but never got the gauge to work properly. 

You hook it up just like the MKIV one. But then you have to take the tank pump out and swap the wire to the other end of the potentiometer. Otherwise, it will show full when empty, and vice verse.


----------



## $800rado (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: 2004 AWP to 1990 Corrado Wiring Guide (hallkbrd)*

Ignition Switch
Corrado______________________ 1.8T________________________________Other Info
Dia. 33 ______________________ Dia. 52/2
BK __________________________ BK_________________________________ Run / Start
BK/Y_________________________ BK/R_______________________________Run
BK/Y____________|____________ BR/R_______________________________ Radio On (only in run position)
R/BK_________________________ R/GY_______________________________Start
R____________________________ R (two of these)_____________________ +12v supply
BR/R (special to Corrado - for seatbelt return)
so br/r mkiv side still connects to bk/y like in your dia.


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: 2004 AWP to 1990 Corrado Wiring Guide ($800rado)*

Yes, since I used the Corrado column, there was no change. It just stays hooked up in place as always.


----------

